# FR: I'm sorry for not having handed in my homework sooner



## Silver Violette

Hi,

I'm a little stuck on how I would say to a teacher: I'm sorry for *not having handed in my homework* sooner.

I'm unsure, but 'handed in' is using the past participle in English, so I think it would be the same in French, and 'my homework' (although referring to a specific piece of homework) is plural in French (les devoirs), so I think I would put 'les' before the afore mentioned past participle. Here is my try:

Je regrette de ne pas les avoir remis plus tôt.

Thank you for your help!


----------



## alebeau

Je regrette de ne pas (vous) avoir rendu mon devoir plus tôt. 

With the COD, that'd be: Je regrette de ne pas (vous) l'avoir rendu.

Assuming it's only one assignment, use "le"; if two or more, then "les".

Bien à vous,

AL


----------



## Silver Violette

Merci beaucoup! You've cleared that up, as I also wasn't sure if it was possible to put the 'vous' in and whether to use 'le' or 'les'. One last question though: is it better to use the verb rendre (as you have done) than remettre in this context, and why?

Merci pour votre aide,

SV


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

I think both of these verbs can be used with the same meanin.


----------



## lamy08

Oui, c'est pareil, même si "rendre" est ce que j'utiliserais de prime abord.

Attention toutefois au participe passé si vous utilisez le pluriel "les":
_... de ne pas vous les avoir rendu*s*.
_On ne doit pas réfléchir à cela si on utilise le verbe "remettre":
_... de ne pas vous les avoir remis_.

Si on n'est pas sûr de soi en matière d'accord des participes passés, cela peut aider !


----------



## Silver Violette

lamy08 said:


> Oui, c'est pareil, même si "rendre" est ce que j'utiliserais de prime abord.
> 
> Attention toutefois au participe passé si vous utilisez le pluriel "les":
> _... de ne pas vous les avoir rendu*s*.
> _On ne doit pas réfléchir à cela si on utilise le verbe "remettre":
> _... de ne pas vous les avoir remis_.
> 
> Si on n'est pas sûr de soi en matière d'accord des participes passés, cela peut aider !



Pourquoi serait-il 'rendus'? Est-ce que vous voulez dire 'rendre' utilise être pour le passé composée, alors il faut respecter la concordance? Aussi, il vaut mieux dire ‘le’ ou ‘les’ si est pour un devoir seulement ? Je pense qu’on dit toujours ‘les devoirs’, ne jamais ‘un devoir’.

(Je n'apprends le français pas depuis longtemps - je suis desolée si ce que j'ai écrit n'est pas exacte!)

Merci pour votre réponse,

SV


----------



## lamy08

Le passé composé de "rendre" se conjugue avec "avoir" et le participe passé suit les règles de concordance habituelles:
_J'ai rend*u* le(s) devoir(s).
Le devoir que j'ai rend*u*.
Les devoirs que j'ai rendu*s*.
Les épreuves écrites que j'ai rendu*es*.

_Devoir(s): singulier ou pluriel?
On utilise le singulier pour un travail en particulier. S'il y a plusieurs travaux, on met le pluriel évidemment: 

_Je fais mes devoirs dès que je rentre à la maison.
__Avez-vous beaucoup de devoir*s* avec Monsieur X...?
_Réponse:_  Oui, il nous en a encore donné *un* hier à rendre pour demain! Et ses devoirs sont toujours très longs ...!_

Attention que l'expression "faire son devoir" n'a pas du tout le même sens: ici, il s'agit d'un devoir moral.
_J'avais promis de rendre visite à X... et j'y suis allé(e). J'ai fait mon devoir._


----------



## Oddmania

Silver Violette said:


> Pourquoi serait-il 'rendus'? Est-ce que vous voulez dire 'rendre' utilise être pour le passé composée, alors il faut respecter la concordance? Aussi, il vaut mieux dire ‘le’ ou ‘les’ si est pour un devoir seulement ? Je pense qu’on dit toujours ‘les devoirs’, ne jamais ‘un devoir’.
> 
> (Je n'apprends le français pas depuis longtemps - je suis desolée si ce que j'ai écrit n'est pas exacte!)
> 
> Merci pour votre réponse,
> 
> SV



Hi,

There's a complicated grammar rule in French that says that past participles must agree with *direct *complements when the complements come before the verb. You probably haven't been taught that yet in your coursework.
_
J'ai rend*u* mes devoirs.
Ce sont les devoirs que j'ai rendu*s*._


----------



## Silver Violette

Thanks! You're right, I haven't learnt of that particular rule yet. That was why I was getting confused.

Now this is what I have: Je regrette de mes devoirs sont en retard et de ne pas vous les avoir rendus plus tôt. Is this a correct use of 'rendus' taking into account the rule?

SV


----------



## lamy08

Silver Violette said:


> Thanks! You're right, I haven't learnt of that particular rule yet. That was why I was getting confused.
> 
> Now this is what I have: Je regrette de mes devoirs sont en retard et de ne pas vous les avoir rendus plus tôt. Is this a correct use of 'rendus' taking into account the rule?
> 
> SV



Stick to the translation: _Je regrette de ne pas vous les avoir rendus plus tôt. _Don't add any other phrase as you haven't been taught the use of the subjunctive yet (after "regretter"). But that's another story!!


----------



## Omelette

Or perhaps rather this (from post #2) 'Je regrette de ne pas (vous) avoir rendu mon devoir/mes devoirs plus tôt.'
Because surely you need the word 'devoir(s)'  rather than just 'le/les'.


----------



## Silver Violette

Thanks for all your responses. I have learnt my lesson! The grammatical lessons I have learnt I will now be able to transfer into future work (that will be handed in on time! )
SV


----------



## Omelette

I'm glad to hear it.


----------



## Nicomon

Hello,

I realise that this is coming late, but to translate _hand in _I personally prefer « _remettre _». 

I'm not saying that _rendre _is wrong, but to me, the verb is closer _to give back/return._ 

I would have said : _Je suis désolée de ne pas (vous) avoir remis mon devoir plus tôt._


----------



## Silver Violette

Thank you, I appreciate your response! I'll bear that in mind for future reference. It did seem to me that the definition of _remettre_ is closer to the English for handing in, but I'm always glad to get the opinions of native French speakers.


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Just for the benefit of all the English learners too, the present tense ~ing form works equally well too: "....for not handing in my homework earlier.."


----------

